# Textfeld auslesen



## dantheman (1. Mai 2005)

Ich habe ein sehr komischen Problem mit einem Textfeld aus dem ich einen Namen auslesen will!

Dieses Textfeld gehört zu einer Highscorefunktion und wird erst am Ende des Spiel gezeichnet!


```
Eingfeld = new TextField("Bitte Namen eingeben:");
	    Eingfeld.setBounds(400,660,200,22);
	    Eingfeld.setVisible(true);
	    
	   
	    Eingfeld.addActionListener(
	            new ActionListener() {
	              public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent ev ) {
	              	
	              	meineMethode(); } } );
	    add(Eingfeld);

 void meineMethode() {
	 	
	 	System.out.println(Eingfeld.getText());
	 		 		  
	    }
```


Ich bekomme aber immer nur das "Bitte Namen eingeben:" zurück! Ich habe so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was mir so eingefallen ist! 

Wäre echt super wenn mir irgendjemand einen Tipp geben könnte!!!!


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2005)

änderst du den text auch ???


----------



## dantheman (1. Mai 2005)

Ja darum gehts ja!!


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2005)

hast du zufällig zwei variablen die Eingabefeld heißen?

zeig mal den ganzen code, rätselraten macht keinen spaß


----------



## dantheman (1. Mai 2005)

Na es gibt Eingfeld nur 1 mal! 

den ganzen Code zeigen is glaube ich ein wenig zu viel! Der hat schon ein paar Seiten und hat außerdem nicht viel mit dem Textfeld zu tun!!


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2005)

hast du zwei instanzen von der klasse in der Eingabefeld und meineMethode() drin sind? das wär dann mein letzter rateversuch,,,


----------

